# How would you react if many Spaceships landed on Earth?



## Bretrick (Nov 25, 2021)

Yes, a hypothetical question, but ask yourself that question.
It would bring all the loonies to the fore. There would be rioting and looting. 
All I could do was sit back and await the outcome


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 25, 2021)

depends on how many


----------



## officerripley (Nov 25, 2021)

Instead of expecting them to say, "We come in peace", I'd expect them to say, "Any last words, you planet-killing jerks?"


----------



## Tom 86 (Nov 25, 2021)

This world is nuts.  Take me with you.


----------



## win231 (Nov 25, 2021)

I'd ask any aliens who got off the ships for proof of vaccinations & at least 5 boosters.


----------



## Murrmurr (Nov 25, 2021)

It would probably take me a few minutes or so to believe it. Then I'd be thinking "It finally happened?"
And then scenes from the movie War of the Worlds would flash through my brain and I'd start stuffing some essentials into a backpack.


----------



## Becky1951 (Nov 26, 2021)

If it were up to me I would want to find out their intentions to see if they were friendly or not, however the Government would probably deploy every defense against them at first sighting and cause a war.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## WheatenLover (Nov 26, 2021)

I would be scared.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Nov 26, 2021)

I'd think that if they were advanced enough to travel here, they should be clever enough to avoid Earth like the plague.


----------



## Murrmurr (Nov 26, 2021)

WheatenLover said:


> I would be scared.


Yes, that would be frightening.

But also kind of amusing, don't you think? I'd be smirking, thinking how all the people in power here just got taken down to "our" level within minutes. A beautiful thing until thoughts of being vaporized or enslaved seep in.


----------



## Smiley Holly (Nov 26, 2021)

I probably say please take me away from this place.


----------



## HoneyNut (Nov 26, 2021)

It would terrify me since I wouldn't know what their intentions or capabilities were.  But, if they didn't have bad intentions it would be super cool to learn from them.  Assuming my fellow humans didn't do crazy self-destructive things in response to their arrival.


----------



## Nathan (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## Knight (Nov 26, 2021)

Depends on where they landed. Then what they did after getting out of their space ship.  Communication next.  If hostile probably  kissing my a$$ goodbye would be the result of any hostility. If friendly hope our illustrious politicians handle the greetings without screwing up the contact.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 26, 2021)

I guess I'd be both delighted and scared.

If nothing to fear, I'd be really happy.


----------



## Irwin (Nov 26, 2021)

Not to get political, but the leaders of my political party are shape-shifting reptilian aliens from another planet, so they'd know what to do.


----------



## caroln (Nov 26, 2021)

Nathan said:


>


I remember that episode!  Was it Outer Limits or One Step Beyond?  No, I think it was Twilight Zone, right?  That was a great episode!


----------



## Murrmurr (Nov 26, 2021)

Knight said:


> Depends on where they landed. Then what they did after getting out of their space ship.  Communication next.  If hostile probably  kissing my a$$ goodbye would be the result of any hostility. If friendly hope our illustrious politicians handle the greetings without screwing up the contact.


I don't think they'd be handling anything, seriously. Except navigating to the underground barracks.


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 26, 2021)

I'd say, go to Capitol Hill.  That is where you will find the most fascinating specimens to observe.  

Hope that is not too political.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 26, 2021)

Being I watch a lot of SciFi and fantasy stuff, I've often wondered the same thing. Just pondering that a couple of days ago, in fact, while I was re-watching War Of The Worlds. I'm sure I'd be completely fascinated. But if they were malevolent and obviously more intelligent than us (they got here didn't they?), then there wouldn't be much we could do about it if they began marauding and overtaking cities. 

Quiet as it's kept, but not that quiet, there are quite a few military men, as well as others who will swear they've witnessed a landed craft. A couple of military men got close and one copied symbols from the craft. Others, including military men, pilots and police officers claim sightings. Oh yeah, I watch a lot of UFO documentaries.


----------



## oldpop (Nov 27, 2021)

When I was a young buck my grandfather and I would set on the porch after supper and discuss this very subject. He said he would jump on board one of those ships and get the heck out of Dodge. I agreed at the time and I might agree now but I guess I will cross that bridge when I come to it if ever I do.


----------



## feywon (Nov 27, 2021)

Capt Lightning said:


> I'd think that if they were advanced enough to travel here, they should be clever enough to avoid Earth like the plague.


i've often joked that there are probably warning--quarantine signals at the edge of our solar system. "Enter at your own risk." Maybe,  "Only those with research permits allowed beyond this point."


----------



## Don M. (Nov 27, 2021)

With all the reports of UFO's, over the years, I suspect that other civilizations...far more advanced than ours....have already visited Earth, and found that our "societies" are Not worthy of their attention.


----------



## feywon (Nov 27, 2021)

As others have said, it would depend on how it all went down, what their intentions were, and if our 'leaders' screwed it up.
~~~

One of my all time favorite SciFi movies is "The Day the Earth Stood Still". i can't recall if i saw the original in our small town movie theater (when things were good parents would spring for a Saturday Matinee for us kids) when first released, or in late '50s, maybe on one of the movie shows that i watched a lot of the much older movies on, ones from '30s and '40s. But i loved it because it was the first one i recall that wasn't dismissive of the idea that a more advanced race might want to help us. 

When the remake with Keanu Reeves came out i loved it too, tho it was very different i feel--less quiet talks, more action and an ominous undercurrent, that to my mind made sense as a realistic update. Times and people do change. Actually bought a boxed set that includes both for both the contrast and the special features. (Sometimes i enjoy listening to the behind the scenes creative people talking about their 'process' as much as the movie itself.)

One of my favorite scenes was the discussion beyween Klaatu and one of his people's "observers" who had in essence 'gone native' here.  He argued for us to be spared, essentially saying something we talked about often in my meditation group: Being realistic you have stay aware that terrans/humans are capable of committing great atrocities, but we are also capable of great compassion and kindness.  Unfortunately we have to look for the signs of the good because 'news' tends to focus on our sensationally hateful, selfish acts. Fortunately the internet gives us some tools to stay aware of  them.


----------



## Nathan (Nov 27, 2021)

> How would you react if many Spaceships landed on Earth?


After 60+ years of serious thought I've come to the conclusion that such an extraterrestrial armada is not going to arrive.     I believe that THEY are already here, have been for thousands of years possibly.   Further, I think that they likely have integrated themselves into our societies, and perhaps or DNA gene pool as well.


----------



## helenbacque (Nov 27, 2021)

I've long suspected that earth was the equivalent of an Ant Farm for a far superior civilization.

https://www.amazon.com/Uncle-Milton...&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=1352492778987283423&h


----------



## Pappy (Nov 27, 2021)

Take lots of pictures on my iPhone of course. Then run like hell..


----------



## Mizmo (Nov 27, 2021)

Space travel fascinates me. Loved all the Star Trek series.
 If all went well with the rest of the world , politically etc  on landing...I would  say ... Beam me up Scotty


----------



## feywon (Nov 27, 2021)

Nathan said:


> After 60+ years of serious thought I've come to the conclusion that such an extraterrestrial armada is not going to arrive.     I believe that THEY are already here, have been for thousands of years possibly.   Further, I think that they likely have integrated themselves into our societies, and perhaps or DNA gene pool as well.


There have been many books  since as far back 1970s discussing and describing what they call "Starseed" people,  ones with alien DNA, going *way* back.  While personal experiences have led me to believe many things others dismiss out of hand, there also a lot i reserve judgement on, including that one.  And i reserve judgement even tho i fit many of identifying traits that early book on it listed.  It's become a big thing over the years--(just search 'Starseed Transmissions' on Amazon) and while that doesn't *make* it a wrong per se, i know enough about people and psychology to be leery off folks who get rich by telling others "If you fit __ number of these parameters you are very special." 

But then i was taught to question even my own thoughts.  So just because since early childhood i've felt alien to this world, (i used to lay on our dock looking up at the stars feeling an emotion i had no word for when i first felt it, but later realized it was being 'homesick') i'm not necessarily buying into it being actual, as appealing as the idea is.


----------



## feywon (Nov 27, 2021)

Mizmo said:


> Space travel fascinates me. Loved all the Star Trek series.
> If all went well with the rest of the world , politically etc  on landing...I would  say ... Beam me up ScottyView attachment 196344


Four Generations of my family has loved Star Trek, from my Mom to my grandson. Roddenberry hit a homer with it.  Touched something deep in our psyches.  Daughter and i just watched 4th season opener of ST Discovery and are anxiously awaiting Picard in the New Year.


----------



## David777 (Nov 27, 2021)

When our first NASA *Space Shuttle*s landed it was a big event watching as we all wanted to see our *space ship *crews land safely on Earth. But then over years that became commonplace.


----------



## Tish (Nov 27, 2021)

Bretrick said:


> Yes, a hypothetical question, but ask yourself that question.
> It would bring all the loonies to the fore. There would be rioting and looting.
> All I could do was sit back and await the outcome


I'm with you on this one, I would be sitting back and waiting too.


----------



## Bretrick (Nov 27, 2021)

Tish said:


> I'm with you on this one, I would be sitting back and waiting too.


Not much more we could do.
Totally out of our control.


----------



## Tish (Nov 27, 2021)

Bretrick said:


> Not much more we could do.
> Totally out of our control.


Absolutely!


----------



## oldpop (Nov 27, 2021)

feywon said:


> There have been many books  since as far back 1970s discussing and describing what they call "Starseed" people,  ones with alien DNA, going *way* back.  While personal experiences have led me to believe many things others dismiss out of hand, there also a lot i reserve judgement on, including that one.  And i reserve judgement even tho i fit many of identifying traits that early book on it listed.  It's become a big thing over the years--(just search 'Starseed Transmissions' on Amazon) and while that doesn't *make* it a wrong per se, i know enough about people and psychology to be leery off folks who get rich by telling others "If you fit __ number of these parameters you are very special."
> 
> But then i was taught to question even my own thoughts.  So just because since early childhood i've felt alien to this world, (i used to lay on our dock looking up at the stars feeling an emotion i had no word for when i first felt it, but later realized it was being 'homesick') i'm not necessarily buying into it being actual, as appealing as the idea is.


I read an interesting book a few years back. It was by Zecharia Sitchen and titled _The 12th Planet. _It is a little out there but still quite an interesting read. Definitely food for thought.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 28, 2021)

I would stick out my thumb, and wait for one them to pick me up and take me home.


----------



## Murrmurr (Nov 28, 2021)

David777 said:


> When our first NASA *Space Shuttle*s landed it was a big event watching as we all wanted to see our *space ship *crews land safely on Earth. But then over years that became commonplace.


And maybe a mass alien landing on Earth would eventually lead to walking around amongst aliens being commonplace.

"Hello, Frank"
"Hey, Zots, how's it hanging?" (referring to his pendulous tail)


----------

